# Your 2015 SEC football predictions



## habersham hammer (Jun 10, 2015)

For both East and West divisions place all teams in order you think they will finish this year, and that plays for SEC championship.


Ready, set, go.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2015)

uga will lose to Bama, Florida and Auburn in the regular season. Bama wins the west with one loss and plays Missouri who will win the east.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 10, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> uga will loose to Bama, Florida and Auburn in the regular season. Bama wins the west with one loss and plays Missouri who will win the east.



What is this "loose" you speak of?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2015)

Too early to predict way too much time before kick off


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 10, 2015)

They all goin to be loosers. Go Buckeyes


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2015)

UGA will go 9 and 3, get to the capitol one bowl, where they will play Va Tech.


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> UGA will go 9 and 3, get to the capitol one bowl, where they will play Va Tech.



And Richt still won't get fired even with the Dawg fans calling for his head sometime around week 4...  


Bama will beat Mizz in the SECCG. Only thing I would even hazard a guess on as far as SEC predictions.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

UGA loses to Bama in their 1st meeting and beats Bama for the SEC Championship. UGA finishes the regular season with 2 losses..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 11, 2015)

I wont give a win-loss for 10rc. I will only say as Ive been saying the winner of the oct 10th game represents the east. I just dont think with mizzou losing their great d cord they will be a factor. Sc will be down..fla will be too. Be between 10rc and uga. I say arky wins west!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I wont give a win-loss for 10rc. I will only say as Ive been saying the winner of the oct 10th game represents the east. I just dont think with mizzou losing their great d cord they will be a factor. Sc will be down..fla will be too. Be between 10rc and uga. I say arky wins west!



Ummm.... I would worry about beating Florida before worrying about the UGA game. They have beat you 10 times in a row!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA loses to Bama in their 1st meeting and beats Bama for the SEC Championship. UGA finishes the regular season with 2 losses..



 put down that peace pipe momon.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> put down that peace pipe momon.



What... Do you think the Dawgs win both meetings with Bama?? I like the way you think!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ummm.... I would worry about beating Florida before worrying about the UGA game. They have beat you 10 times in a row!



Last years fla game was a fluke. We still had Worley in at qb. Completly diff team now that Dobbs has taken over there.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What... Do you think the Dawgs win both meetings with Bama?? I like the way you think!



Me too!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Me too!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Last years fla game was a fluke. We still had Worley in at qb. Completly diff team now that Dobbs has taken over there.






So what were the 9 games prior to that... A fluke??

Troll along little Vol.. Come back when the Vols actually win..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what were the 9 games prior to that... A fluke??
> 
> Troll along little Vol.. Come back when the Vols actually win..



They were games without Dobbs as qb. Anyone who is honest can see with him last year 10rc was completly diff. This year will be much improved. 

If anyones a troll..its you. I at least dont wear rose colored glasses and can speak honestly about football. You are pro uga anti everything else.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> They were games without Dobbs as qb. Anyone who is honest can see with him last year 10rc was completly diff. This year will be much improved.
> 
> If anyones a troll..its you. I at least dont wear rose colored glasses and can speak honestly about football. You are pro uga anti everything else.



And you aren't a Vols homer because?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 11, 2015)

Arky wins the West.
10rc wins the East.
Arkansas are the better team and win the SEC.



I just hope we don't see the same ol teams (Bama/Au vs. Mizzou)


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 11, 2015)

Dawgs win it all!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Dawgs win it all!



you sound like Browning Slayer


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2015)

I think there will be more parity in the SEC this year than we've seen in a long time. Every school except Vandy and Kentucky is gonna be a hard opponent. I've got UGA to win the East and i hate to say it but the Aubie's to win the west. Hope I'm wrong but the Tide schedule is brutal with the supposedly 4th hardest Strength of schedule this year. UGA's is 10th by the way.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 11, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope I'm wrong but the Tide schedule is brutal with the supposedly 4th hardest Strength of schedule this year. UGA's is 10th by the way.



 I see ya'll with 7 "challenging" games the same as us. I don't see Ole Miss being a challenge for the Tide and I'm not sure Arky and aTm will be that hard on ya'll either.

What am I missing?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I see ya'll with 7 "challenging" games the same as us. I don't see Ole Miss being a challenge for the Tide and I'm not sure Arky and aTm will be that hard on ya'll either.
> 
> What am I missing?



To start with, we have Wisconsin at Arlington, but i feel pretty good about that one. We've got road games against UGA, Texas A&M, Miss. State, and Auburn. All tough places to play. We have a great unknown in whatever QB we settle on and Linebacker play, but hope to have a much improved secondary. 
Our achilles heel the past few years have been fast paced offenses with dual threat QB's. Joshua Dobbs, Nick Marshall, Chad Allen(? TAMU?), and Cardele Jones all ran over us when they weren't completing 30+ yard passes on 3rd down. We gave up insane amounts of yardage on long passes and runs. 
I just don't have a feel for what to expect this year. Last year i thought Blake Sims would get us there with his explosive running and he did a lot more than we could have expected. However, it was so painful to watch a Saban coached secondary out of position, falling down, not looking for the ball, losing the receiver, and most painful of all, couldn't even time a jump to deflect a pass.
 He finally listened to me and hired a coach dedicated to the DB's.


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 12, 2015)

I won't pick Arky to win the West for sure, but they will give the West fits. They have 5 full grown monsters on that O-line and a full stable of running backs. If they can muster any kind of passing game, they will be a tough game.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I think there will be more parity in the SEC this year than we've seen in a long time. Every school except Vandy and Kentucky is gonna be a hard opponent.



I can definitely agree with this.  Here is my arbitrary list.  I see the SEC West as anyone's for the taking this year.  Good chance the whole division finishes the year ranked in the top 25.

SEC East
1) UGA
2) MO
3) UT
4) SC
5) UF
6) UK
7) Vandy

SEC West
1) LSU
2) AU
3) Bama
4) Ark
5) Miss St
6) Ole Miss
7) A&M


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jun 12, 2015)

East
1) UGA
2) TENN
3) USCE
4) MIZZ
5) FLA
6) KY
7) VANDY

West
1) ARK
2) AUB
3) LSU
4) BAMA
5) ATM
6) MISS
7) MISS ST


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 12, 2015)

Glad im not the only one that sees arky as a top contender in the west. I really do think they will be good.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Glad im not the only one that sees arky as a top contender in the west. I really do think they will be good.



you also think Tennessee is good.


----------



## GA native (Jun 16, 2015)

Uga will go 10-2, and win the East.
Ramsey is already averaging 30 points. Pruitt's D will be more consistent this year. 
Bama will go 11-1, and win the West.
The West will fall apart early. And the Tide will roll over all of them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 16, 2015)

GA native said:


> Uga will go 10-2, and win the East.
> Ramsey is already averaging 30 points. Pruitt's D will be more consistent this year.
> Bama will go 11-1, and win the West.
> The West will fall apart early. And the Tide will roll over all of them.



And the Dawgs will win the SEC!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 16, 2015)

GA native said:


> The West will fall apart early. And the Tide will roll over all of them.



I'm thinking it won't fall apart early. It will be piece by piece until mid season and then Bama rises to the top.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 16, 2015)

UGA beats Bama in Athens and loses to them in Atlanta. 

East:
UGA
UT
Mizzou
SC
UF
UK
Vandy

West:
Bama
LSU
Aub
TAMU
Ark
OM
Miss St


----------



## elfiii (Jun 16, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> UGA beats Bama in Athens and loses to them in Atlanta.



Another one of those 6 seconds left losses or a blowout?


----------



## formula1 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re:*

Dawgs take it all!  And if they don't they will still be next year!!!


----------



## Headhunter1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Bama has a tough row to plow this year......but if Bama settles on a QB and Kiffin uses more than 2 people on Offense then Bama will contend for another NC! The SEC is going to be wide open this year East and West.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 16, 2015)

East

Tenn
UGA
Mizzou
Sc
UF
Ky
V


West

LSU
Bama
Ark
Aub
Mst
Tam
Miss


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 17, 2015)

I think that UGA will lose 3 games.  Fla is always a threat even when they suck, just because it's a head game with the dawgs.  Tennessee will beat UGA this year.  I'm very worried about this game.  The last 2 years have been nail biters and they are only getting better.  Then there's Mizzou.  They will beat us too.  Hope I'm wrong.  I believe LSU wins west and the SEC title game will be LSU and Mizzou(again) with Mizzou winning.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 17, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I think that UGA will lose 3 games.  Fla is always a threat even when they suck, just because it's a head game with the dawgs.  Tennessee will beat UGA this year.  I'm very worried about this game.  The last 2 years have been nail biters and they are only getting better.  Then there's Mizzou.  They will beat us too.  Hope I'm wrong.  I believe LSU wins west and the SEC title game will be LSU and Mizzou(again) with Mizzou winning.



Almost every conference game will be a nail biter for us this year. USCe, UT, UF and AU are all potential losses because every one of them is a head game.

You seem to think we will beat Bama. I have serious doubts about that one too.

Like all of the last 5 years seasons this season will depend on who shows up on gameday - Dr. Jekyll or Mr. Hyde.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2015)

Im saying 10rc will be 5-0 heading to the game with the dawgs. If so that game will determine the east as well as our year. I hope we are on the better end of the last two years games..I have aged 10 years watchin them. This year will be our best in a longggg time!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> This year will be our best in a longggg time!



That's not saying much!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's not saying much!!



lol.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's not saying much!!



Do you ever contribute anything non homer non troll to these boards?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Do you ever contribute anything non homer non troll to these boards?



My FAVORITE thing to "Contribute" is a lot of Vol bashing! 

As as far as homerism.. If you don't like the Dawg homers you might want to check out a forum not in the state of Georgia... Just sayin.....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2015)

A homer says year in and out "national champs" when we all know that wont happen. Some dawg fans on here use their logic and dont call for that yearly haha! I like those guys.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> A homer says year in and out "national champs" when we all know that wont happen. Some dawg fans on here use their logic and dont call for that yearly haha! I like those guys.



Well, if you actually take me serious about the heisman and National Champ talk every year... You are beyond help!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> A homer says year in and out "national champs" when we all know that wont happen. Some dawg fans on here use their logic and dont call for that yearly haha! I like those guys.



thug


----------



## fredw (Jun 17, 2015)

Check out the Dawg's record in the years where we have a new quarterback starting.

Dawgs finish 8-4, with Tenn., Ala, Aub, and one other team taking the win.

Tenn wins the East.  Bama wins the West and the SEC.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 17, 2015)

fredw said:


> Check out the Dawg's record in the years where we have a new quarterback starting.
> 
> Dawgs finish 8-4, with Tenn., Ala, Aub, and one other team taking the win.
> 
> Tenn wins the East.  Bama wins the West and the SEC.



Heretic ^


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jun 17, 2015)

*Oh what will you do*



Browning Slayer said:


> So what were the 9 games prior to that... A fluke??
> 
> Troll along little Vol.. Come back when the Vols actually win..



When the Vols beat your precious underachieving pups? It'll be interesting to see how you handle a loss to the Big Orange after you've ran your mouth so long.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> When the Vols beat your precious underachieving pups? It'll be interesting to see how you handle a loss to the Big Orange after you've ran your mouth so long.



Like I've said numerous times... The odds are in your Favor! If we end up losing to the Vols, it won't change my mind about the Vols.. Knoxville is the septic tank of the South!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2015)

miss st wins it all this year. They have a great quarterback.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> miss st wins it all this year. They have a great quarterback.



Is that you ODR?


----------



## SCswampCAT (Jun 18, 2015)

idk browning, birmingham is pretty bad but if we are talking about college towns then yes, knoxville is the septic tank.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> miss st wins it all this year. They have a great quarterback.





elfiii said:


> Is that you ODR?



I always had my suspensions...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jun 18, 2015)

*As always you're clueless*



Browning Slayer said:


> Like I've said numerous times... The odds are in your Favor! If we end up losing to the Vols, it won't change my mind about the Vols.. Knoxville is the septic tank of the South!



After living there for 14 years I believe I know a little more about Knoxville than you. I've been to Athens and Knoxville has a lot  more to offer. It's a great city and would love to move my family back there. You're hatred for the Vols may require extensive counseling.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 18, 2015)

My friend went to uga when we graduated hs. Athens has enough beer and woman for days..I'll give them that haha!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 18, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> After living there for 14 years I believe I know a little more about Knoxville than you. I've been to Athens and Knoxville has a lot  more to offer. It's a great city and would love to move my family back there. You're hatred for the Vols may require extensive counseling.



And you don't have hatred for the Dawgs?

I take back what I said about the Vols.  UGA wins AGAIN. Chubb runs all over the Vols.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jun 18, 2015)

*Nope don't  hate the Dawgs*

They're my second favorite team in the East. Slayer's constantly running of his yapper is the only negative to me regarding the dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 19, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> After living there for 14 years I believe I know a little more about Knoxville than you. I've been to Athens and Knoxville has a lot  more to offer. It's a great city and would love to move my family back there. You're hatred for the Vols may require extensive counseling.



I've been to Knoxville plenty of times to know there is NO way I would move them to that rundown hole in the wall. The town is filthy, outdated and POOR! 

I've seen trailer parks in better condition than Knoxville.. 

So, tell me more about how you LOVE it there but yet you don't move your family back there?


----------



## elfiii (Jun 19, 2015)

I thought this thread was about SEC predictions? Am I wrong?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I thought this thread was about SEC predictions? Am I wrong?



I predict the Vols will loose 6 games this year and maybe get enough wins to play in the toilet bowl....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Is that you ODR?



he sent me an email. just posting it for him.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I predict the Vols will loose 6 games this year and maybe get enough wins to play in the toilet bowl....



7-5 tops for sure. gonna be alot of unhappy people in orange this year.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he sent me an email. just posting it for him.



Imahafta check your profile and run some IP addresses just to make sure. ODR is diabolical.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> ODR is diabolical.



So is 6...


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've been to Knoxville plenty of times to know there is NO way I would move them to that rundown hole in the wall. The town is filthy, outdated and POOR!
> 
> I've seen trailer parks in better condition than Knoxville..
> 
> So, tell me more about how you LOVE it there but yet you don't move your family back there?



never been to Knoxville but tell me Slayer, does Knoxville have homeless folks standing at EVERY corner and red light like Athens does?  I'm 40 mins from Athens and even worked there for a month.  The homeless population is ridiculous.  Not bashing Athens but trust me it ain't much cleaner than some trailer parks I've been in.  Just saying.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 23, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> They're my second favorite team in the East. Slayer's constantly running of his yapper is the only negative to me regarding the dawgs.



You do have a point and not to mention the obsession with FSU and Jameis Winston.  I find it funny how certain "fans" will constantly bash another team and runn their players down for being a thug but will turn a blind eye to their team's thuggery.  Really makes them sound kinda childish.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 23, 2015)

Slayers a THUG uga homer! Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> never been to Knoxville but tell me Slayer, does Knoxville have homeless folks standing at EVERY corner and red light like Athens does?  I'm 40 mins from Athens and even worked there for a month.  The homeless population is ridiculous.  Not bashing Athens but trust me it ain't much cleaner than some trailer parks I've been in.  Just saying.



Maybe you should take a trip to knoxville before you could EVER compare it to Athens.. Here's a few stats for an average year of crime. Note: The Knoxville stats are just for the city alone! Athens stats are for the entire county!! And there are more people in Athens than Knoxville... 

Knoxville Crime:
Violent Crime - 1,966
Murder - 22
Robbery - 660
Assault - 1,137
Auto Theft - 679
Rape - 147
Burglary - 2,589
Property Crime - 11,821

Athens:
Violent Crime - 455
Murder - 5
Robbery - 158
Assault - 244
Auto Theft - 242
Rape - 48
Burglary - 1,149
Property Crime - 4,621


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe you should take a trip to knoxville before you could EVER compare it to Athens.. Here's a few stats for an average year of crime. Note: The Knoxville stats are just for the city alone! Athens stats are for the entire county!! And there are more people in Athens than Knoxville...
> 
> Knoxville Crime:
> Violent Crime - 1,966
> ...




nail in coffin. volsux.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 24, 2015)

UT scares the socks off of me this year...they are a huge question mark: pretty good QB, two good RB's, but no consistency at OL.  They have what appears to be a serviceable defense, but seemingly young ( except for Maggitt) even though Barnett is a soph, he will have to face some really good SEC OT's ....UT in Neyland is the scary game for UGA in my opinion.  UGA's best friend in the UT game is Florida and Arkansas playing UT the two previous weeks. UGA's defense and the run game is the probably key in this game.

Mizzou won't beat UGA this year, and will lose one or two other against Miss St. and Arkansas.  
If UGA beats Bama in Sanford, then they have a better than real shot at beating them in Atlanta; and I think Bama or Arky is the team for the west in Atlanta. 
Auburn may not be as good as they think or they could rule the west; as with a lot of the rest of the west, they are a question mark.  A lot of parity over there methinks. 

The top two or three in the east will be decided pretty quickly though.  UGA has UT, UF, and Missouri, at the end of three tough games for each, while UGA should be pretty rested for each, so our schedule lays out pretty good for us.
The west ???  I have Bama and the Hogs at the top, but the Barn could split a few games and cause a log jam at the top; I still have them (Aubie)  no better than 8-4 or 9-3 at best. 
This is just my uneducated, hill billy, two cents.  This and $7.49 will get you a six pack of Bud Light Platinum, but you will have to split to with me. 

SEC East
UGA
UT 
Mizzou
UF
USCe
Kentucky
Vanderbilt

SEC West
Bama
Arky
LSU
Miss St
Auburn
A&M
Ole Miss


----------



## mrowland96 (Jun 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> miss st wins it all this year. They have a great quarterback.





Matthew6 said:


> he sent me an email. just posting it for him.





Browning Slayer said:


> I always had my suspensions...



Sounds like some folks are still man crushing over ODR...been 4 months... 
Must've done something right...

Gone but not forgotten...


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jun 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe you should take a trip to knoxville before you could EVER compare it to Athens.. Here's a few stats for an average year of crime. Note: The Knoxville stats are just for the city alone! Athens stats are for the entire county!! And there are more people in Athens than Knoxville...
> 
> Knoxville Crime:
> Violent Crime - 1,966
> ...




That's what happens when you go through a Kiffin and Dooley!


As a UT fan, I'll admit that Knoxville is outdated and a bit slummy in places, but it's still a great place imo. 

As for the east and west debate, I think a lot of people are overlooking Arkansas. I can see them, or Auburn in Atlanta facing Tennessee or Ga. 

The East is down and has been a long time. Missouri is a decent team, but their success has came from the help of a weak east. 

Glad to see a few people in here taking notice of Tennessee's return. Like with Arkansas, if you can't see it, your about to. Everyone else around the country has taken notice.

I think realistically were still a year away, ( mainly because of depth and youth) but with the east like it is, don't be surprised to see us in Atlanta at the end of the year instead of Ga or Missouri.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 26, 2015)

DaddyFatracks said:


> That's what happens when you go through a Kiffin and Dooley!
> 
> 
> As a UT fan, I'll admit that Knoxville is outdated and a bit slummy in places, but it's still a great place imo.
> ...



I thought they had been back for years?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 26, 2015)

mrowland96 said:


> Sounds like some folks are still man crushing over ODR...been 4 months...
> Must've done something right...
> 
> Gone but not forgotten...



Are you his voice on the forum now?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 26, 2015)

ODR flop^^^^


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Are you his voice on the forum now?


my guess is that is highwater73


----------

